# HAPPY July 4th, 2013 - share your firework photos here



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy July 4th to all US shooters 

Would like to see your fireworks or any Independence day activities photos here.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HAPPY July 4th*

Happy 4th of July to our neighbors!


----------



## yogi (Jul 4, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Happy July 4th to all US shooters
> 
> Would like to see your fireworks or any Independence day activities photos here.



Likwise, Dylan. Not much activity for me today. Mostly some needed R & R from work. Nice flag!


----------



## yogi (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: HAPPY July 4th*



Click said:


> Happy 4th of July to our neighbors!



Thanks for the sentiment Click . Very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2013)

yogi said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy July 4th to all US shooters
> ...



Yeap...my 2yrs daughter has high temp due to ear infection. My wife is out the town. I been playing barbie, tinkebell and tea party with her since 8AM. Can't wait for the wife to be home :-\

No firework photos for me this year


----------



## yogi (Jul 4, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Sorry, Dylan  Here in the Southeast we have had so much rain lately, and it puts a damper on fireworks celebrations.  Amazingly, I have not heard one firecracker or rocket go off today! Very unusual for this area. At least I dont have to worry about my house burning down ;D


----------



## Doug Brock (Jul 4, 2013)

We have so many fireworks displays around here that our town (a suburb of Kansas City) had ours early (June 22!). This was the first time I've tried to shoot a fireworks display and it was fun and easy. Shot with a Canon 6D, 24-70L 2.8, ISO 100, f4.0, and shutter around 2 seconds (my wired remote failed during setup, so I couldn't use bulb mode but had to resort to longish shutter times). I've shot lightning several times in the last year, so my remote had quite a bit of workout, but not as much as I would have expected before failure. I ordered another and am ready to go for tonight's fireworks!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.496464730419524.1073741831.386011424798189&type=1


----------



## yogi (Jul 4, 2013)

Doug Brock said:


> We have so many fireworks displays around here that our town (a suburb of Kansas City) had ours early (June 22!). This was the first time I've tried to shoot a fireworks display and it was fun and easy. Shot with a Canon 6D, 24-70L 2.8, ISO 100, f4.0, and shutter around 2 seconds (my wired remote failed during setup, so I couldn't use bulb mode but had to resort to longish shutter times). I've shot lightning several times in the last year, so my remote had quite a bit of workout, but not as much as I would have expected before failure. I ordered another and am ready to go for tonight's fireworks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.496464730419524.1073741831.386011424798189&type=1



Nice photos, Doug. Every year I plan on going to a fairly big fireworks display at Fort Jackson here in Columbia, SC and taking photos. I have kept tips on how to shoot fireworks, some of them from members here at CR. I also keep meaning to join the procrastinators club but never seem to get around to it. The show might be rained out anyway this year. I can hear thunder & rain as I write this. Good luck on your next shoot 8)


----------



## Lloyd (Jul 5, 2013)

These are from the fireworks display tonight on Lake Austin. Normally, I go by boat, but this year I decided to go by land and take a few pictures.


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 5, 2013)

Canon 6D, EF 24-105, 8.8 sec, f/9, ISO 100, 40mm




5.6 sec, f/9, ISO 100, 45mm




4.1 sec, f/9, ISO 100, 45mm


----------



## sleepnever (Jul 5, 2013)

Great captures over the water! Here are mine from the neighbors' fireworks.




Flag Burst by sleepnever, on Flickr



Laser Burst by sleepnever, on Flickr



Feather Burst by sleepnever, on Flickr


----------



## pedro (Jul 5, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> Canon 6D, EF 24-105, 8.8 sec, f/9, ISO 100, 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that a 4th of July palm tree? looks cool!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> Canon 6D, EF 24-105, 8.8 sec, f/9, ISO 100, 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really beautiful shots. Great work


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 5, 2013)

For everyone wondering how they get all the pretty colors. This isn't actually mine, but sharing because it's pretty relevant.


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 5, 2013)

Both taken at Walt Disney World in Florida


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> For everyone wondering how they get all the pretty colors. This isn't actually mine, but sharing because it's pretty relevant.



Neat. Thanks for sharing.
Listen up everyone! Pop quiz on this tomorrow ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Nothing special, just some shots at my neighborhood. Few better than nothing I guess ;D

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/LDlTnDAN/1/6135450


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> For everyone wondering how they get all the pretty colors. This isn't actually mine, but sharing because it's pretty relevant.



Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2013)

Shot at a neighborhood show. Happy 4th.


----------



## triggermike (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's one from Ft. Lauderdale Beach. A little far away from the barge launching the firworks, but still OK.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 6, 2013)

A few of the San Francisco show. I'd like more detail in the background, but considering it was shot from about 3.5-4 miles away or so, it's not too bad. Shot with my 70-200 F4 IS, some heavily cropped; forgot to take my 1.4x teleconverter.

If you squint you might be able to see they projected red & blue with white stars on Coit Tower in the lower left.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 6, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> A few of the San Francisco show. I'd like more detail in the background, but considering it was shot from about 3.5-4 miles away or so, it's not too bad. Shot with my 70-200 F4 IS, some heavily cropped; forgot to take my 1.4x teleconverter.
> 
> If you squint you might be able to see they projected red & blue with white stars on Coit Tower in the lower left.


The first and the last photos are AWESOME ... especially the first one, very unique fireworks.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2013)

Cali_PH,
The Fab-4, excellent!




Cali_PH said:


> A few of the San Francisco show. I'd like more detail in the background, but considering it was shot from about 3.5-4 miles away or so, it's not too bad. Shot with my 70-200 F4 IS, some heavily cropped; forgot to take my 1.4x teleconverter.
> 
> If you squint you might be able to see they projected red & blue with white stars on Coit Tower in the lower left.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 7, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> The first and the last photos are AWESOME ... especially the first one, very unique fireworks.



Thank you, those are two of my favs too, because I don't recall seeing fireworks exactly like those before. 



lion rock said:


> Cali_PH,
> The Fab-4, excellent!



Thanks so much!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jul 7, 2013)

Here are some not so new fireworks photos I have shot in the past using the 7D + 10-22mm lens combo:

*Singapore National Day Parade Rehearsal*



Singapore National Day Parade Rehearsal by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*NDP Rehearsal 2012 Fireworks Display*



NDP Rehearsal 2012 Fireworks Display by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Freddie (Jul 7, 2013)

Frisco, Colorado, USA
Canon 5D MK III, Canon 100-400 @ 100mm, f/16, bulb


----------



## SajPhotos (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my shot from Weehawken!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 8, 2013)

freedom...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 8, 2013)

SajPhotos said:


> Here is my shot from Weehawken!


Very nice


----------



## SajPhotos (Jul 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> SajPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my shot from Weehawken!
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 12, 2013)

Some of these are amazing.

My ego will no longer allow me to attempt to take fireworks photos . . . for now


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 12, 2013)

Late, but here's mine!


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 12, 2013)

July 4th 2013 - Pier 39 by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 14, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> For everyone wondering how they get all the pretty colors. This isn't actually mine, but sharing because it's pretty relevant.



Magnesium gets no love?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 14, 2013)

3.2 sec exposure, 100 iso, f/8, side bounced flash 2nd curtain.


----------



## dcm (Jul 14, 2013)

Coeur d'Alene, Idaho shot across the lake from about 2 miles away (6D, 70-200 F4L + 2X) at 330mm/f8, cropped and black point adjusted (need to learn more about post for fireworks)


----------



## Deva (Oct 28, 2013)

ok, this isn't a 4th July firework, it's a 5th November sparkler. Playing around with exposures times gives some interesting effects.


----------

